# Microwave



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi all
I've got a Burstner A647G and am looking @ fitting a Microwave maybe above the sink in dining area , trouble is can probably get the height and width to fit this cupboard BUT the problem is the depth I've got 12 inches (305)mm @ most.
There seem to be a few microwaves in USA with 12inch depth but uk it's like looking for hens teeth in UK 
Any ideas anyone,
Ime pulling my hair out and I've not got much as it is !


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Not sure what the depth is on ours, I'll check it next time I go out to the 'van. I fitted it in a cupboard space but removed the doors as it projected slightly preventing them closing. However, note that you will also have to provide adequate venting at the rear and possibly side/s - I fitted some like these:

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...duct_36737/Round_Vent_and_Long_Tail_75mm.aspx


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

From memory, I think the Samsung (or was it Daewoo) range has one that fits - bought from Tesco. My daughter used to have the same van.

Colin


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You will have to do what we did to find one that will fit. Go on all the main stores websites that sell microwaves and check on them. They all supply sizes and weights. If you don't find one in an hour you will have to do drastic alterations like us. 

We took out our Gas oven as it did not seem much cop. Microwave cooking much better quicker & cleaner.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re microwave*

Hi thank you all so much for your replys have had good look around and can find nothing , prob do the drastic alterations thing,and being a dope on a rope didn't think for a moment about removing the doors (I used to be so sharp now it's just an age thing ha !not to worry !


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

The smallest microwave I have seen is the Daewoo, 14 litres, saw it in Robert Dyas.

Patty


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Some caravan accessory shops sell microwave ovens suitable for caravan/motorhome but tend to be a little more expensive


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I was in our local Morrisons yesterday and saw one that would fit - their own brand. Might be worth a look if you have a Morrisons near you. IIRC - only £39.99.

Colin


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I searched for the smallest free-standing microwave and came up with the Daewoo QT1

Dimension (WxHxD)mm: 424 x 225 x 316

The internal dimension takes a 200mm (10inch) plate.


----------



## alonso (Jun 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Got a Samsung in the end @ currys £70 all but a penny just the job 
Thank you all for your input.


----------

